# connecting plastic ponds????



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This is going to sound weird, but I have 2 little plastic ponds -- about 75 gallons each. One I got for my birthday many years ago, which my ex-wife finally let me have back -- and one my current girlfriend got me for my birthday this year. I want to connect them, one higher than the other via a stream or even a waterfall... but I don't know exactly HOW -- OK, I gather I'll need to cut a shallow notch in edge of the higher pond and put the pump with a hose in the lower one... but can anybody recommend an inexpensive way to make the connection between the two ponds watertight that won't LOOK like it's cheap or kill the fish? I'm guessing a spillway 6"-8" wide would be about right for the pump I have here.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Mik 

Have you considered simply tilting the top pond towards the bottom one by a few degrees ? 
Overhang the lowered edge over the top of the lower pond. 

Alternatively the water from the top pond could drain via a hidden hose in the side wall and outlet into something like a plastic painters tray which could have it's edge modified and overhanging the lower pond then covar all over with large pebbles to appear as a drywash creek. 

Hope my two cents helps 

Andrew


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if you want a riverbed between the two tubs, the most effective and economic way is resin. 

put/form some glasfiber mats (or any other material), where you need it. 
then wet it with resin. 

but don't buy the expensive resin for modelling. 
repair shops for the big trucks with glasfiber cabins use stronger resin, sold in 5 gallon cans with small catalisator bottles. 
that stuff is not only better, but much cheaper too.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

EPDM liner (the stuff you normally use to make a pond) also comes in a narrow version. It is for lining streams. After notching a spillway from your top pond, use a piece of narrow EPDM to line your stream/waterfall.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I got antsy to get working on it. So, I cut of the end of the cheesy 'stream' section that came with my original pond to make a waterfall. It needs a bit more rockwork to blend it in better, but I think it might actually work! Now the only trouble I have is that our water is raunchy, so we have to drive about 4 miles to the nearest spring, and I only have 20 gallons worth of jugs.....


----------

